
Dropping Netflix and Spotify or: my modern media meal plan for 2019 - Kye
https://kyefox.com/dropping-netflix-and-spotify-or-my-modern-media-meal-plan-for-2019/
======
MivLives
So for anyone who doesn't want to read this and is jumping to the comments:

It's basically a list content recommendations and the standard mix of
complaints that things cost money and there's tons of free content available.

To Kye, while it's true that Bandcamp is free a single stream there does
little to support an artist. You make no mention of spending money to support
these artists. The people who like Spotify over Bandcamp pages tend to be the
ones that also like things like Spotify radio feature or actually want to
listen to artists who don't have a Bandcamp account. Bandcamp also does not
say, work with my media keys.

Youtube is not a direct replacement for Netflix. The content type is
different. I'd never watch a vlog on Netflix, I'd struggle to find something
approaching a TV show in plot on Youtube (other then I guess VGHS).

You probably could have more accurately titled this "Against the Grain: A
Modern Furry Musicians Media Picks" or something of the like.

